# John Kalash "Best of Show"



## layedout (Dec 4, 2008)

Well my dad and i went pheasent hunting yesterday and when we finished stopped by John Kalash's house. Well after hanging out for a while and looking at some of his decoys, layout boats and just hanging out this is what we came home with. He won the Best of Show in 1989 at the Pte Mouillee Watherfowl Festival with this carving.

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

That is a sweet carving i wish i could do that so i would have something to do with my spare time.


----------



## layedout (Dec 4, 2008)

ya, something i really want to get into. He sat in his shack pulled out some blanks and gave me some pointer. It was really cool.


----------



## Michigan Sniper (Nov 19, 2008)

That decoy would bring in some cans. I like the copper swirl on the bottom.

Iceman - I can carve a little bit. When do you want the lessons to begin? :lol: Seriously though, I do a little and you could get started for cheaper than you think if you're willing to work with something easier than wood (foam).


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Did you ever watch Ducks, Dogs and Decoys? That guy knocks them out pretty quick, it looks cool and like a lot of fun. I was thinking of giving it a try too. You don't have to be a great artist, even with the paint part.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Your a lucky man........That decoy is really nice.......Take care of it......Mack


----------



## layedout (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh it will be taken very good care of. Next time i'm out at his place were gonna try and get a hen, either one of his older ones or a new one. Ya he said on a good day he will crank out a couple dozen. But he said he usually doesn't go to crazy. 

The copper plate is one of his trapping tags, i swirled it to hide his address.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

For those of you interested in getting into carving your own dekes, here are a couple of web sites with a ton of information on doing so:

duckhuntersrefuge.net.....click on Refuge forums There is a pictorial tutorial on carving dekes from foam that makes it easy to get started.

workingdecoys.net.....foam, wood or cork decoys 

decoycarving.net...mostly wood carvers here but a very good site.

duckboats.net...more of a wood duckboat building site but some outstanding carvers here.


----------



## Michigan Sniper (Nov 19, 2008)

Go to duckhuntingchat.com/forum and scroll down to the Duck Decoy Forum. There are two very helpful stickies there on how to make foamers for anyone who wants to get started.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

layedout said:


> ...The copper plate is one of his trapping tags, i swirled it to hide his address.


I wondered what that was. Knowing how practical his creations are (I owned a Kalash layout), I couldn't imagine he dressed up the dekes with something fancy like that. But now that I look at the pic again, I can tell it's a tag that you digitally edited.


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

John is a heck of a guy! A true original!

Very nice decoy! Congrats!


----------



## layedout (Dec 4, 2008)

webbedconnection said:


> John is a heck of a guy! A true original!
> 
> Very nice decoy! Congrats!


 
He sure is. Quite the character.:lol: When the weather warms up a lil bit gonna head back out there and shoot with him. He was trying to get us to shoot some with him but after pheasent hunting my shoulder was bruised pretty good.


----------

